# Police ATS testing?



## Jarnhamar (27 Jan 2006)

Hey guys have a question.

A friend of mine is suposed to do the police ATS testing and I'm trying to kick her in the ass and get her to start working out.  I think, like many recruits to the cf (who fail) she has the mentality that if she just tries really hard she will pass.

Anyways, I can't seem to find the actual physical requirements for the ATS testing. Can someone help me out?
Like, level 6.5 on the shuttle run, 10 push ups 10 sit ups, draggong a 100 pound dummy around or something like that?

What's the actual requirements to pass the test?

Thanks


----------



## 48Highlander (27 Jan 2006)

That's basicaly it.  6.5 shuttle run.  there's no pushups or situps, but there is a weight-test, which can't really be simulated unless you have the equipment.  it's designed to test your ability to restrain a struggling suspect, and as long as she's not a total weakling, she should do ok.  Other than that, you do 4 laps of a 25 meter track, on every lap you climb a set of stairs, and on every second lap you hop a 4' wall.  Has to be done in something like 2 minutes.

If you want my opinion, it's a really easy test.  When I did it I was somehting like 20lbs overweight and hadn't gone for a run in a few months, and I still passed it.  I only saw two people fail - one was a complete lard-ass and failed the beep test, the other guy was built like a twig and could barely even move the weights.


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2006)

http://www.applicanttesting.com/

Thats the official Site with all the info you will need.

hope that helps!

Cheers
     Josh


----------

